# Courting Behavior!!!!



## twohoops23 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello all,
as we speak one of my pairs of alanis are courting!! this will be the first for them if they go through with it. and yes unfortunately the eggs will probably be bad, but it is exciting because it is also a first for me. i have never witnessed courting behavior before. they have been going at it that i have seen for about 2 hours now!! the female just wont leave the male alone! she is following him around the tank constantly and rubbing his back. maybe hes not in the mood! lol i hope they dont lay in the brom i wont be able to see the eggs! oh well...how long does it usually take for the eggs to be laid? i appologize if it is in other posts but i have been looking at i must be missing it. if any of you have any info for me or want to share some insite and experiences please do!! thank you
scott


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats thats great!! look really closely at the male and see if hes calling, watch his flanks to see if they are inflating then deflating, because you most likely wont here the call unless you make everything really quiet and lift the lid of the tank. mine sometimes court for a couple hours then they sit in the laying spot for hours!!!! sometimes 4-8 hours. if they lay in the brom you should be able to see them, they wont lay them in the water pool of the brom just on the leaf. mine have been laying in the broms almost every time, they never use the egg laying sites i setup for them, (petri, with hut over top), to take the eggs out i simply remove the brom momentarily then use plastic spoons to scrape them off into a petri. Good Luck hope you get some good eggs


----------



## twohoops23 (Mar 1, 2008)

so if i dont see the male actually calling does that mean that they are not courting eventhought the females is going nuts? i have been watching for a min or two while they go around the tank and i am not seeing anything out of him.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

hmm not necessarily, my male ananis calls like crazy, but im sure that this is not always the case, my azureus female is crazy over the male, i have seen him call a couple time but not like the alanis. they keep laying eggs and they keep going bad, so far ive got one good egg about to hatch out of 7 eggs so far, but i think they are starting to figure it out, im always seeing the male in the huts trying to find eggs to fertilize that are no longer there because ive taken them out after 2 days...Have u tried to hear the alanis call? like by opening the lid?


----------



## twohoops23 (Mar 1, 2008)

well i have the exo terra 18in cube and the doors are not 100% sealed to the side of the glass. i was hoping that that would be enough space to hear them. i have not cracked the doors yet. unfortunately i have to get ready for work now so i wont be able to mess around with them more..but i will check the tank tonight for eggs. i will keep you posted.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

sounds great good LUCK!!!!


----------



## twohoops23 (Mar 1, 2008)

well when i got home last night around midnight i checked the tank and i found 4 eggs on the brom leaf. here they are!








and here is the happy mother! lol 









now how can i tell if the eggs are good??


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

give it a couple days, check every once in a while to see if the male is fertilizing, usually wait 36-48 hours. to pull the eggs, congrats on the eggs though buddy


----------



## twohoops23 (Mar 1, 2008)

i was thinking about pulling the eggs on saturday and putting them in a ziplock container with paper town and the petri dish like it is on josh's or aarons website...i cant remember which.


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

I have just gone throught the same process of courting and egg laying.

Every time I see my frogs courting I know I will find a batch of eggs somewhere in the viv. My cobalt pair usually lays on the leafs on the ground, but sometimes uses the coco hut and petri dish.

The first clutch they ever laid was fertile, and all the following clutches have also shown some development, although I still have to have a tad born. So far I have lost 3 clutches and have a pair of tads inside the egg really close to popping. I have 5 clutches incubating right now out of this pair.

My frogs are laying every 3 or 4 days and every clutch is 5 or 6 eggs. 

This morning was the first time I saw my male call, and tried everything but couldn't hear a thing. The female was only interested in hunting flies when the male was courting, but won't get him out of her sight (reach) when she wants to lay.


----------



## twohoops23 (Mar 1, 2008)

alex how long have your frogs been consistantly courting and laying?


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

I found the first two clutches the first week of March, and one of those clutches was probably around 10 days old.

I had never seen any type of breeding behavior so the first indication that the pair was doing anything was that find.

I left on vacation and both clutches died with the guy that was supposed to take care of them. I got back on the 25 and didn't find more eggs, but 4 days latter I found two more clutches, and since then the frogs have laid 4 times. The oldest set of eggs had 3 good tads that died at the end of the incubation period, the next batch still has 3 live tads inside the egg (breeding-eggs-tadpoles/topic38729.html), and all the other eggs are showing good development at different stages.


----------

